# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino >  IC là gì (Mạch tích hợp là gì)

## nhtrung

Một mạch tích hợp, hoặc IC, là con chip nhỏ có thể hoạt động như bộ khuếch đại, bộ tạo dao động, bộ đếm thời gian, bộ vi xử lý hoặc thậm chí là bộ nhớ máy tính. Một IC là một wafer nhỏ, thường được làm bằng silicon, có thể chứa bất cứ nơi nào từ hàng trăm đến hàng triệu bóng bán dẫn, điện trở và tụ điện. Những thiết bị điện tử cực nhỏ này có thể thực hiện tính toán và lưu trữ dữ liệu bằng công nghệ kỹ thuật số hoặc analog .

IC kỹ thuật số sử dụng cổng logic , chỉ hoạt động với các giá trị của số và số không. Tín hiệu thấp được gửi đến một thành phần trên IC kỹ thuật số sẽ có giá trị bằng 0, trong khi tín hiệu cao tạo ra giá trị 1. IC kỹ thuật số là loại bạn thường thấy trong máy tính, thiết bị mạng và hầu hết các thiết bị điện tử tiêu dùng.

IC tương tự hoặc IC tuyến tính hoạt động với các giá trị liên tục. Điều này có nghĩa là một thành phần trên IC tuyến tính có thể lấy bất kỳ giá trị nào và tạo ra giá trị khác. Thuật ngữ "tuyến tính" được sử dụng vì giá trị đầu ra là một hàm tuyến tính của đầu vào. Ví dụ: một thành phần trên IC tuyến tính có thể nhân nhiều giá trị đến với hệ số 2,5 và đưa ra kết quả. IC tuyến tính thường được sử dụng trong khuếch đại tần số âm thanh và radio.

Mạch tích hợp (IC) là một chìa khóa của thiết bị điện tử hiện đại. Họ là trái tim và bộ não của hầu hết các mạch. Chúng là những "con chip" nhỏ màu đen phổ biến mà bạn tìm thấy trên mọi bảng mạch. Trừ khi bạn là một loại phù thủy điện tử tương tự, điên rồ, bạn có thể có ít nhất một IC trong mỗi dự án điện tử mà bạn xây dựng, vì vậy điều quan trọng là phải hiểu chúng, từ trong ra ngoài.


Ví dụ về IC trên PCB
Các mạch tích hợp là các "chip" nhỏ màu đen, được tìm thấy trên tất cả các thiết bị điện tử nhúng.
IC là tập hợp các linh kiện điện tử - điện trở , bóng bán dẫn , tụ điện , v.v. - tất cả được nhét vào một con chip nhỏ và kết nối với nhau để đạt được mục tiêu chung. Chúng có đủ loại hương vị: cổng logic mạch đơn, ampe kế, bộ định thời 555, bộ điều chỉnh điện áp, bộ điều khiển động cơ, bộ vi điều khiển, bộ vi xử lý, đồ họa ... danh sách chỉ cần bật và tắt.

Được đề cập trong Hướng dẫn này
Cấu tạo của một IC
Gói IC thông thường
Xác định IC
IC thường được sử dụng
cách đọc được đề nghị
Mạch tích hợp là một trong những khái niệm cơ bản hơn của điện tử. Tuy nhiên, chúng được xây dựng dựa trên một số kiến ​​thức trước đây, vì vậy nếu bạn không quen thuộc với các chủ đề này, trước tiên hãy xem xét hướng dẫn của họ ...

Mạch là gì
Cực tính
Điện trở
Điốt
Tụ điện
Bóng bán dẫn
Bên trong IC
Khi chúng tôi nghĩ rằng các mạch tích hợp, các chip đen nhỏ là những gì bạn nghĩ đến. Nhưng những gì bên trong hộp đen đó?

Quan điểm nội bộ của một IC
Ruột của một mạch tích hợp, có thể nhìn thấy sau khi loại bỏ đầu .
"Thịt" thực sự đối với IC là một lớp phức tạp của các tấm bán dẫn, đồng và các vật liệu khác, kết nối với nhau để tạo thành bóng bán dẫn, điện trở hoặc các thành phần khác trong mạch. Sự kết hợp cắt và hình thành của các tấm wafer này được gọi là khuôn .

Tổng quan về IC nội bộ
Tổng quan về một IC chết.
Trong khi bản thân IC rất nhỏ, các tấm bán dẫn và các lớp đồng mà nó bao gồm rất mỏng. Các kết nối giữa các lớp rất phức tạp. Đây là phần phóng to của phần chết ở trên:

Kính hiển vi của IC
IC chết là mạch ở dạng nhỏ nhất có thể, quá nhỏ để hàn hoặc kết nối. Để làm cho công việc kết nối với IC của chúng tôi dễ dàng hơn, chúng tôi đóng gói khuôn. Gói IC biến con súc sắc nhỏ xíu thành con chip đen mà chúng ta đều quen thuộc.

Gói IC
Gói này là thứ đóng gói các mạch chết tích hợp và tách nó ra thành một thiết bị mà chúng ta có thể dễ dàng kết nối hơn. Mỗi kết nối bên ngoài trên khuôn được kết nối thông qua một sợi dây vàng nhỏ đến một miếng đệm hoặc ghim trên bao bì. Các chân là các đầu cực đùn màu bạc trên IC, tiếp tục kết nối với các bộ phận khác của mạch điện. Đây là những điều cực kỳ quan trọng đối với chúng tôi, bởi vì chúng là những gì sẽ tiếp tục kết nối với phần còn lại của các thành phần và dây dẫn trong một mạch.

Có nhiều loại gói khác nhau, mỗi loại có kích thước, kiểu lắp và / hoặc số đếm pin duy nhất.

Biểu đồ đa dạng gói
Đánh dấu phân cực và đánh số pin
Tất cả các IC đều được phân cực và mỗi pin là duy nhất về cả vị trí và chức năng. Điều này có nghĩa là gói phải có một số cách để truyền đạt pin nào. Hầu hết các IC sẽ sử dụng một notch hoặc một dấu chấm để chỉ ra pin nào là pin đầu tiên. (Đôi khi cả hai, đôi khi một hoặc khác.)

Gói có notch / dot dán nhãn
Khi bạn biết chân đầu tiên ở đâu, số pin còn lại sẽ tăng liên tục khi bạn di chuyển ngược chiều kim đồng hồ quanh chip.

Đánh số pin DIP
Phong cách gắn kết
Một trong những đặc điểm loại gói chính là cách chúng gắn vào bảng mạch. Tất cả các gói thuộc một trong hai loại lắp: lỗ xuyên (PTH) hoặc giá treo bề mặt (SMD hoặc SMT). Các gói thông qua lỗ thường lớn hơn và dễ làm việc hơn nhiều. Chúng được thiết kế để được dán qua một mặt của bảng và hàn sang phía bên kia.

Các gói gắn trên bề mặt có kích thước từ nhỏ đến rất nhỏ. Chúng đều được thiết kế để ngồi ở một bên của bảng mạch và được hàn lên bề mặt. Các chân của gói SMD hoặc nhô ra bên cạnh, vuông góc với chip hoặc đôi khi được sắp xếp trong một ma trận ở dưới cùng của chip. IC trong yếu tố hình thức này không "thân thiện với lắp ráp". Họ thường yêu cầu các công cụ đặc biệt để hỗ trợ quá trình.

DIP (Gói nội tuyến kép)
DIP, viết tắt của gói nội tuyến kép, là gói IC thông qua lỗ thông dụng nhất mà bạn gặp phải. Những con chip nhỏ này có hai hàng chân song song kéo dài vuông góc ra khỏi vỏ hình chữ nhật, màu đen, bằng nhựa.

----------

vuongkhang

----------

